
Do Product Managers Need to Know How to Code? - insraq
http://ruoyusun.com/2016/08/13/do-pm-need-to-know-how-to-code.html
======
virken2
I'm a PM and I can code. You shouldn't let me near production code, but I
think it's important for the PM to understand the technologies they are using
in their products or advocating for/against. It makes PM's more credible with
the engineering team, and it assures better understanding of the technology
debates, and appreciation for when engineering pushes back. It's like an
executive chef that just "creates" \- what a bunch of bull - they should
understand all facets of the experience - sourcing the ingredients,
preparation, cooking, presentation, getting feedback - missing any of those
pieces makes just makes you a less effective team player...

~~~
vsax
Fully agreed

